# Agility Weekend for Quiz



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  ASCA sounds a lot like the NADAC around here {ASCA is sometimes combined with NADAC) and the courses are fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great weekend, although I profess major ignorance to a lot of what you're talking about....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome job Quiz (and Stephanie)! Sounds like you had a great time. Like Hotel4dogs I get lost in the umpteen million agility titles, but sounds like you know what you're talking about and that is what counts!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! We have never done ASCA, but I hear the courses are similar in style to NADAC, which we used to do. They are usually fun and fast, with lots of rear crosses!

Are you doing any AKC trials anytime soon?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, way to go!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wahoo Stephanie & Quiz that's the way to do it...don't you just love those flowing courses and price per run..great job.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!!! You and Quiz could start joining Janelle and family on all their crazy road trips to New Mexico ... but if you want to get very serious in AKC, doing much ASCA or NADAC is probably not the way to go.

You guys should do the AKC in Walnut on November 27-28 ... and some of the big giant AKC trials over New Years 

Sunrise - how long have you been doing agility? They stopped dual-sanctioning ASCA/NADAC trials quite a few years ago, and I always get weird stares when I mention how we haven't done ASCA since they stopped combining it with NADAC, because most people don't even remember that's how it used to be :


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Congrats!!! You and Quiz could start joining Janelle and family on all their crazy road trips to New Mexico ... but if you want to get very serious in AKC, doing much ASCA or NADAC is probably not the way to go.
> 
> You guys should do the AKC in Walnut on November 27-28 ... and some of the big giant AKC trials over New Years
> 
> Sunrise - how long have you been doing agility? They stopped dual-sanctioning ASCA/NADAC trials quite a few years ago, and I always get weird stares when I mention how we haven't done ASCA since they stopped combining it with NADAC, because most people don't even remember that's how it used to be :


Thanks!!

I was considering going with them to the New Mexico trial b/c a good friend of mine from high school just moved there, but then I learned that my friend and the trial are at opposite ends of the state, so that might not work out. I have trailed Team Taxi as far as Hollister for a trial!

Quiz needs 1 more leg in Ex-A Jumpers. From there, I will likely just dabble. It would be fun to have MACH goals - and I know he could do it - but gosh, those entries are expensive and my priority is obedience. I'm happy to have gotten him up to the point of being successful at the Excellent/Elite level. We've only shown 3 weekends to accumulate 5 of the 6 EX-A legs; to me, that's "successful". Once we earn our UD in obedience and I decide if we're going for the UDX or not (10 QQs in Open/Utility), then I can decide if we want to "seriously" go after MACH status. Between now and then, we'll show periodically in AKC and will try to make a point to hit any local ASCA shows.

So many dog shows, so little time (and $$).


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Right, I forget that some people actually like that obedience stuff better  Quiz has so much potential in agility though, you should think about doing more.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Right, I forget that some people actually like that obedience stuff better  Quiz has so much potential in agility though, you should think about doing more.


Awww... you're too kind!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Quiz and Steph!!! WHOO HOO! Go you guys! haha! =]


----------

